# lazy lever espresso maker



## simonsays (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi, new member. I have had a Olympia Cremina for about 3 years. A hand grinder for 2 years and a Dualit conical burr electric for 1 year. Fresh beans from my local coffee shop and not much experimentation. I am sure I could learn a lot here.

  IMG_0492 by Simon Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great machine - deserves a better grinder.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Haven't seen one of those before. Looks very nice!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

very nice machine, lovely colour, would go great with something like the Feldgrind2


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

simonsays said:


> Hi, new member. I have had a Olympia Cremina for about 3 years. A hand grinder for 2 years and a Dualit conical burr electric for 1 year. Fresh beans from my local coffee shop and not much experimentation. I am sure I could learn a lot here.
> 
> IMG_0492 by Simon Barnes, on Flickr


That is a sweet, sweet machine.

I hadn't seen one before, they look fantastic.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Love these. Aren't they teeny tiny though!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks fantastic and deserves a big burr vintage grinder


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hang on they do make a matching grinder -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Olympia-Express-Moca-Edizione-Speciale-Espressomuhle-ESPRESSO-PERFETTO/282682278577?hash=item41d12d42b1:g:sa8AAOSwcqBZ1kCn

but the price is bonkers for what it is


----------



## simonsays (Jan 3, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hang on they do make a matching grinder -
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Olympia-Express-Moca-Edizione-Speciale-Espressomuhle-ESPRESSO-PERFETTO/282682278577?hash=item41d12d42b1:g:sa8AAOSwcqBZ1kCn
> 
> but the price is bonkers for what it is


I did try one of the vintage Olympia Moca grinders but couldn't get on with it. Loads of retention and mess and also very hard to get the grinds out of the fixed in place tray. Not sure the new one will be worth the crazy price.

A new grinder is top of the list and has been for ages. I have very limited space and want it to be a clean doserless set up. Just haven't found what I am looking for.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

simonsays said:


> I did try one of the vintage Olympia Moca grinders but couldn't get on with it. Loads of retention and mess and also very hard to get the grinds out of the fixed in place tray. Not sure the new one will be worth the crazy price.
> 
> A new grinder is top of the list and has been for ages. I have very limited space and want it to be a clean doserless set up. Just haven't found what I am looking for.


Ceado E37 - 83mm flat burrs, compact and very quiet


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Or if you like the hand grinder route a big burr one such as the kinu, helor or hg1.


----------



## simonsays (Jan 3, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Ceado E37 - 83mm flat burrs, compact and very quiet


Thanks for the suggestion, I think that maybe a bit more than I have to spend, the Eureka Atom is top of the budget contender at the moment


----------

